# Hauppauge



## daedelus_helios (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi can anyone help me, im trying to get my hauppauge tv card to work with epg and the one that is meant for the software doesnt work, does anyone know of another program i can use or another way of doing it? thanks in advance.


----------

